# Fish looking constipated



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have what looks like 2 over-eating red zebra's 2 inches and 1 constipated full size 4 inch Saulosi, suggestions on repairing this issue?

In all cases the fish seem active around the tank and at feeding times. Nothing seems unusual in appearance.

Idea: defrost some peas remove the skins and feed?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

"bloat" is the last stage of an intestinal parasite, and the fish won't eat and often has clear feces. Sounds more like you're overfeeding them. They'll eat all you give them!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Stop feeding for a couple days and add epsom salt. There is an article in the library on the specific doses. These fish can go days and longer without food. They should ALWAYS appear hungry when approaching the tank. When you do start feeding again don't feed as much not matter how hungry they appear. If they get bloat....it is very hard to recover from.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

what/how often/how much do you currently feed them? 
some people feed 2 "small" meals daily, some feed once daily, some feed every other day, and some feed every 3 days, etc...
a good rule of thumb is to only feed them the amount they will consume in about 30 seconds.
fast them for a few days, see if that takes away the bloated belly look.
if that fixes the problem, try to feed lightly, and have a once a week fast day.
i do once a day, fast once a week, and peas once a week. if my guys get live foods/treats, the next day is generally when i fast them. they love getting different veggies too, really makes their color come up when they get carrots/carotene. 
the biggest sign that something might be up is the poop, so if you see that white/stringy poop, that is when you know it's time to take action for medication. 
if that comes, refer to this thread
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=24132
good luck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> Stop feeding for a couple days and add epsom salt. ... When you do start feeding again don't feed as much not matter how hungry they appear.


 :thumb:


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for your responses and here is some feedback.

1. I feed twice daily as much as they can eat within under a minute the red zebra's are ok this morning.

2. Salousi has been large for some time but he is also the largest dominant fish.

3. I will now stop feeding on Friday's as part of the feeding schedule

4. I cannot add Epsom salts as I have KH problems and this will change the PH of my tank - I am currently building this up after a move to a location is very soft water.

5. Pea's and Carrot's as scheduled feed habits - I like this - are people just buying these from frozen and chopped?


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a bag of frozen peas dedicated to the fish. I just boil, then i run cold water over them, deshell.
For spinach/carrots/whatever occasional veggies they get, I use fresh what I have, just because I normally have them. Spinach/leafy vegetables can be attached on your tank using a veggie clip, you can get one at your lfs or online, pretty much a clip that has a suction cup on it. 
Pretty much blanch everything, and the carrots you want to either shred them/peel them, or chop it up very tiny.
I don't blanch the occasional fruits they get. I know some people don't really feed that, but once in a while I've given them (skinned off) tangerines.
When I initially reduced feeding, I really liked the responses. I had one fish that always stayed in his cave, now all of them come to the top when I approach, so I get to see them all. (I even pet my dom peacock since he has always been a greedy fatty hovering at the top.)


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

tim_s said:


> 4. I cannot add Epsom salts as I have KH problems and this will change the PH of my tank - I am currently building this up after a move to a location is very soft water.


Epsom salt will not affect the kH and pH, only the gH. -It will be fine to add.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

What GH level should I be expecting?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The epsom isn't absolutely necessary, just feed less per feeding. 
Instead of what they'll consume in 1 min, make it 30 seconds and switch to once per day. 
Fasting 1 day per week is common and will help.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely!~ I agree - I have not provided any food today. 2 red zebra's are back to normal but the Salousi is a looking a little more of a troubling case. I guess we will see - - -


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Stop feeding for a couple days and add epsom salt. ... When you do start feeding again don't feed as much not matter how hungry they appear.
> ...


this might start a bit of a debate but what does epsom salt do?
And what kinds do you all use? 
I don't think store bought general epsom salt sounds like something a fish would enjoy. But then again i've never used epsom salts.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

The EPSOM salts, which should contain only 1 ingredient, can raise GH and since mine is low I am interested in raising GH. - in terms of issue mentioned within the post, I am not sure.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

4RSo said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


It acts as a laxative to constipated fish and helps draw out excess moisture. Does not bother the fish at all.


----------

